# Looking to buy...Recommendations



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a SPL meter and was wondering what recommendations people have. I will be wanting to hook it up to REW. I am just getting my feet wet in this area so bear with me. I'm looking in the up to $120 range.

I was looking at the specs of a lot of them and most of them don't go any lower than 30Hz. Are there some that go lower than that?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The best one available right now is the Galaxy CM-140, which we have calibration files available for download that will keep it flat to 5Hz.

Check Musicians Friend, zZounds and Guitar Center.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie. That was one of the ones I was considering and just wasn't sure on the low-end frequency response. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

